# dwc reservoir temp



## loolagigi (Jun 15, 2009)

ok, well i just started dwc, and read from this forum, and other insightful sights, that th res temp should be around 68 deg. well, mine was 82.8.  i added a bag/frozen full of water, and it dropped to about 70 deg.  i guess this is a lot better than 83.  my question is, when my roots become large, and i add a cold item into my res, wont the roots get shocked?  anyway let me know, thanks.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 16, 2009)

You could always try packing around the outside with ice?


----------



## chinaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i use frozen water bottles and have had no troube so far

good day


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

Placing a ice bottle and slowly lowering the temp should not shock the roots to bad. But changing out an reservoir from a high temp to a low temp does shock them.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 16, 2009)

i used a frozen 20 oz water bottle and changed it a couple of times a day and i know that when i put it in my res it was touching the root mass and it appears to have done fine.  

take this info with a grain of salt b/c this was my first attempt @ dwc and my plants suffered b/c i was too eager at starting before i had my environmental conditions under control.  my ambient temp was too high and after  chasing my ph i bought a digital ph meter.  all of the stress my plants endured turned them hermie so they were cut down.  

all this was said b/c i didnt notice any ill effects from the frozen h2o bottle touching the roots but my plants were under other stress so i may not have been able to identify the source of the stress.

good luck and keep your environmental conditions in check.


----------



## dragonkeepr44 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a DWC system as well and tried the frozen water bottles. They worked to drop the res temp but I would have to change them out every hour or the temps would climb right back up. What I found to work best for me, was to put my dwc res inside another tupperware bin that was a little bigger. This allowed me to fill the outter bin with water. With just the water alone my res temps dropped 10 degrees. When I started my res temps were at 85-87. Now we are at 75-77. I also allowed enough room in the bigger bin to allow me to add frozen 1 gallon milk jugs. With the frozen milk jugs I was able to drop my res temps to 65 degrees and maintain that temp for 12 hours


----------



## King Bud (Jul 6, 2009)

If you use a frozen water bottle as a cooler, I recommend insulating the outside of your reservoir, so that the ambient temperature takes longer to bring the water back to ambient temperature.


----------



## cain1 (Aug 12, 2009)

You could try putting the smaller bin inside a larger bin as already suggested. Then if its possible for you to do so you could connect a cold water supply to the larger bucket (in at the bottom and out at the top via some connectors and 13mm hose). The flow of the cold water can be adjusted up and down to keep your growing nutes at a constant temp. I am going to use this method to help control the nutes on a 6 bucket system that are all linked together with hose. Then another tank (7th) will have a pump in it with a cooling water supply. The water will be circulated round all the tanks from the cooled bucket.

  Regards cain1.


----------

